# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الثلاثاء 20 يناير 2015م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻭﻫﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺒﺮ
زاكي الدين الصادق
 ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻤﺸﺎﻫﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ..!!

 ﻏﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻃﻮﻳﻼ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻋﻴﻦ ﻣﺤﺒﻴﻪ ﻣﺘﻨﻘﻼ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﻗﻄﺎﺭ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﻣﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﻗﻄﺮ ﻭﺧﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﻟﻌﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﺒﻊ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪﺗﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﻀﺔ ﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺘﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺘﻮﺍﺗﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺧﺒﺎﺭ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﻔﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
 ﺍﻻﻭﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻃﻼﻻﺕ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ 2015ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻳﺴﺮﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﻐﺮ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﺍﻧﺐ ﻋﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻫﻢ
 ﺟﻮﺍﻧﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻻﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻘﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻔﻘﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ
 ﻳﺤﻤﻲ ﻭﻃﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻱ .
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﺮﻱ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻬﻲ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻘﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﻼﻝ ﻭﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺤﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﻃﻤﺌﻨﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﻣﺪﻱ ﻓﺎﺋﺪﺗﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﻭﺷﻜﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻼﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺣﺔ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻴﺔ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .
 ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻣﺪﻱ ﺗﻠﻬﻒ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻟﺮﺅﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺯﺍﻫﻲ ﺑﺎﻫﻲ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻌﻠﻴﺎ ﻗﺪ ﻗﻄﻊ ﺷﻮﻁ
 ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﻀﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﻣﺎﺑﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺗﺨﻠﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﺑﺮﺯﻫﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺟﺎﺩ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
 ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﻈﻔﺮﻭ ﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﻄﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﺼﻢ
 ﻳﻔﻮﻗﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲ .
 ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﻋﻮﺩﻧﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺧﺎﺿﻬﺎ ﺿﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻄﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﻓﻨﻴﺎ ﻟﻴﻨﺎﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺎﺋﺪﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺘﺒﻘﻲ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ
 ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻮﺟﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻓﻴﻊ ﻓﻨﺤﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻧﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻜﺜﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ
 ﻧﺮﻣﻲ ﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺸﻜﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺎﺩﻡ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺘﻬﺒﺔ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﺭﻳﺎ .
 ﻭﻫﺞ ﺍﺧﻴﺮ :
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻟﻤﻨﺼﺒﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻔﺠﺮﺕ ﺍﺯﻣﺔ
 ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﻔﻌﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﻼ ﻃﺎﻗﻤﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻠﺘﺎﺕ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﻛﺘﺒﻨﺎ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻀﻠﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻭﺿﺎﻉ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺴﻴﺮ ﻭﻓﻖ ﺗﺮﺿﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻜﺮﺭﺓ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
 ﻛﻨﻮﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻢ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻐﻠﻘﺔ ﻟﻜﻦ
 ﺳﺮﻋﺎﻥ ﻣﺎﺗﺘﻼﺷﻲ ﻣﺨﺮﺟﺎﺕ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻟﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻧﻔﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻠﻔﺎﺕ
 ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﺪﺍﺭ ﺑﻔﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﻻﻳﻘﻀﻲ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﺁﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺑﻞ ﻳﻠﺘﻒ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﻨﻄﻖ ﻻﻳﺨﻠﻮ ﻣﻦ
 ﺗﺤﺎﻧﻴﺲ ﻟﺘﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﺠﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ
 ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﻬﺎ .
 ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻭﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﻮﺩ
 ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﻻﻧﻪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﻛﻔﺎﺀﺓ ﺟﺮﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺣﻘﻖ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻧﻮﺍﺓ ﻟﺸﺒﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻇﻞ ﻻﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ
 ﻟﻠﺪﻳﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎ ﻻﻳﻬﺘﻢ ﺍﻫﻠﻬﺎ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺗﻜﺒﺮ ﻭﺗﻨﻔﺠﺮ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻫﺎ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻒ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﺒﺮﻫﺔ ﻭﺳﺮﻋﺎﻥ ﻣﺎﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺗﺮﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ ﺗﻨﺴﻲ
 ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﺩ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺠﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﺑﺴﻂ ﻣﺜﺎﻝ
 ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﺜﻠﺖ ﻣﻜﻮﻧﺎﺗﻪ
 ﻗﻨﺒﻠﺔ ﺯﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﺗﻔﺠﺮﺕ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﺎ ﺑﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ
 ﻭﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪﻩ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺮﻳﺸﺔ ﻓﺒﻘﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻤﺰ
 ﻭﻫﻤﺬ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﺻﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ .
 ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻟﻠﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺗﻴﺔ ﺍﻳﻨﻤﺎ ﺫﻫﺐ ﻓﻘﺪ ﻗﺪﻡ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻭﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻨﻐﻤﺔ ﺁﻟﻔﺘﻬﺎ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻧﻐﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺆﻭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻤﻮﻟﺔ ﺟﻮﺍ .
 ﺍﻃﻼﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﻣﺘﺴﻊ ﻻﻳﻤﺘﻠﺊ ﺍﻻ ﺑﺮﺅﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ .
 ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺇﻧﺎ ﻧﺴﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻐﻔﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﺍﺩﻡ
 ( ﺇﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺇﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺭﺍﺟﻌﻮﻥ )
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير ابوورقة
بورتسودان تحتضن المريخ بكل الفرح

•  إنشغل الوسط الرياضي والسياسي في مدينة بورتسودان كثيراً بمقدم مريخ  السودان الى المدينة الجميلة ليزيدها جمال على جمال وقد حط رحاله بها مساء  امس وسط حفاوة بالغة للمشاركة في مهرجان البحر الاحمر للسياحة والتسوق  الثامن.
• وبكل الفرح احتضنت عروس البحر المريخ، ومن الشرق يبدأ المشوار.
•  وبإذن الله يقص المريخ شريط موسمه رسمياً اليوم بمواجهة من العيار الثقيل  امام كمبالا سيتي الاوغندي الذي اذاقنا المر في الموسم الماضي.
• وليته يكون في قمته وعنفوانه ويظهر من البأس الكثير حتى يكون لفوزنا عليه طعم ولون.
• اما الخسارة منه وللعام الثاني على التوالي ستعمّق جراحنا وتثير مخاوفنا.
•  كثيرون سيقولون ان الخسارة تنبيه وانذار مطلوب قبل خوض الرسمي من  المواجهات ولكننا نود الذهاب بعيداً ونعتبر ان مباراة اليوم تدخل في موسم  المريخ للعام 2015م.
• نتوقع ان يخوض غارزيتو مباراة اليوم بالاسلوب الذي سيؤدي به المريخ معظم مباريات الموسم الجديد.
•  ولعل الاسلوب الهجومي واللعب المفتوح سيكون حاضراً بقوة في مباراة اليوم  ما لم يجنح كمبالا سيتي للتكتل الدفاعي فيغير استراتيجيتنا.
• ادى المريخ عدد من التجارب خلال معسكريه بالقاهرة والدوحة واختلف الناس حول جدوى تلك المباريات من عدمها.
• فضل الكثيرون مباريات معسكر القاهرة على مباريات الدوحة غير اننا اعتبرناها جميعاً ذات فوائد فنية وبدنية كبيرة بالنسبة للفريق.
• وينظر آخرون لمباراة اليوم امام كمبالا سيتي على إنها التجربة الحقيقية قبل خوض غمار دوري الابطال الافريقي.
• شخصياً اعتبر هذه المباراة تنافسية من الدرجة الاولى ويجب ان يدخلها اللاعبون على هذا الاساس.
• وفي رأي انها أكثر اهمية وفائدة من مباراة الفريق امام الهلال على درع الاستقلال.
• لن نسبق الاحداث وسنتابع مباراة اليوم من داخل استاد بورتسودان الذي يبدو في ابهى صورة.
• سنرصد كل كبيرة وصغيرة في هذا اللقاء لنقدم قراءتنا التحليلية لاداء اللاعبين.
• وبلا شك سنستصحب معنا ظروف المباراة وما يحيط بها حتى يأتي تحليلنا منطقي ومقنع.
• زرنا استاد بورتسودان مساء امس وذهلنا من الفخامة وحسن التنظيم والترتيب في كل انحاء الاستاد.
• الاستاد بشكله الحالي يعد تحفة وليت جمهور المشاهدين عبر التلفزيون يحظى بلقطات له قبل دخول المتفرجين.
•  بل ان بورتسودان بأسرها تحظى باهتمام معماري بالغ من قبل حكومتها التي سعت  إلى اضافة عدد كبير من المؤسسات والمباني الجديدة والتي ستفتتح خلال  الفترة المقبلة.
• آخر القول
• خلال الايام القادمة سيتم افتتاح عدد من الفنادق الجديدة والشقق المفروشة بعروس البحر الاحمر.
• كما تفتتح مباني المجلس التشريعي الجديد.
• وستطال النهضة مدينة سواكن التي قضيتنا فيها وقتاً ممتعاً بمعية رئيس الاتحاد المحلي بسواكن الاستاذ احمد سقّاف.
• في سواكن شاهدنا مباراة نهائي كأس السودان بين حي العرب والرشيد والتي انتهت بفوز حي العرب بهدفين دون مقابل.
• تمتلك سواكن استاداً مميزاً يتوقع ان يصل نجيله الصناعي خلال الايام القادمة.
• كما تشهد المدينة تأسيس بعض المرافق والمؤسسات العامة على رأسها مباني المحلية.
• سواكن مدينة تاريخية وسياحية ونرجو من كافة السودانيين الحرص على زيارتها ما امكن ذلك.
• ربما يرفع الهلالاب وتيرة الولولة عقب رؤية بكري المدينة وهو يتألق اليوم.
• يريد الهلالاب بقيادة مجلس الادارة مساواة العقد المنزلي بعقودات الاتحاد الرياضي!.
• بل ان البعض يسعى لتناول القضية من جوانب اخرى بالتشبيه بعدم البيع فوق بيع، او بعدم الخطبة فوق خطبة.
•  سبق وان كتبنا ان كرة القدم رياضة علمانية لها قوانينها الخاصة والدليل  على ذلك اجبار الفرق والمنتخبات على اداء المباريات خلال شهر رمضان والناس  صيام.
• من قبل ادى منتخبنا الوطني مباراة امام ساحل العاج قبل 45 دقيقة من موعد الافطار.
• والامر ذاته حدث لفرقنا خلال مشاركاتها المتكررة بالبطولات الافريقية.
• فيفا يحترم اللوائح الداخلية للاتحادات الوطنية وفلسفته تقوم على ترك الامر لها حسب رؤيتها فيما يفيد منتخباتها وانديتها.
• هناك لوائح في دول لا توجد فيها قيود على عدد المحترفين، واخرى تقيّد المحترفين، وخلافها تحرم تسجيل حراس المرمى و و و وغيرها.
• ومن لوائحنا المحترمة لدى الفيفا ان اي عقد لنادي مع لاعب يجب ان يتم امام سكرتير الاتحاد الرياضي او من يفوضه.
• ومن لوائحنا ابداء الرغبة بالنسبة للاعب قبل الانتقال الرسمي.
• وصلت لجنة التعبئة الى بورتسودان لمساندة الزعيم اليوم، وفي وقت متأخر من ليلة امس نتوقع وصول وفد من تجمع روابط المريخ.

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
يوم أحمر بالكامل!

*حقا هو يوم جميل ..حيث ترقب عيون الصفوة ظهور زعيم البلد ..ومعشوق الصفوة مرتين في يوم واحد.. وفي مقابلتين حصلتا على الشغف اللائق بهما ..الأول من (العلبة) أمام شالكا ..والثاني (طازج) أمام كمبالا سيتي!

* عند الثالثة نكمل متعة مشاهدة مباراة الأحمر التأريخية أمام شالكا الألماني والتي خرج فيها الزعيم متعادلا مع أحد فرق دوري أبطال أوروبا ..وكبير من بين كبار البوندسليغا..بعد أن شاهدنا عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي الأهداف وبعض لقطات طائشة من الجولة لم تسبر غور أشواقنا لمشاهدة ما قدمه النجوم في تلك المباراة التأريخية.!

*وعند الثامنة تنقل لنا فضائية البحر الأحمر ..لقاء الزعيم بكمبالا سيتي ..من ثغرنا البسام لنقف (بشوق) على آخر ما وصل له إعداد النجوم قبل بداية موسم ساخن فيه الكثير من التحديات.!

* يوم أحمر بالكامل ..تتسمر فيه العيون أمام شاشتين سودانيتين لمتابعة المعشوق ..النيل الأزرق تعيد لنا ثواني اللقاء التأريخي ..والبحر الأحمر تنقل لنا مرحلة من أهم من مراحل الأعداد.

* فما أجمله من يوم.

* الفائدة الفنية من لقاء اليوم أمام كمبالاسيتي لا تخفى على أحد بغض الطرف عن نتيجتها التي ستؤول إليها في النهاية..وإن كانت الأماني في فوز مريخي عريض يدفع بالمعنويات إلى عنان السماء ويهيئ بيئة العطاء للجميع لاعبين وإدارة فنية وجمهور.

* وحتما الإنتصار اليوم يجعل لاعبي المريخ في وضع معنوي جيد يساعدهم على الدخول لأجواء التنافس المنتظر ويؤكد على حقيقة الأعداد الجيد الذي خضعوا له خلال ثلاث مراحل وفر من خلالها مجلس المريخ لهم كل المطلوب.

* أمنياتي للجميع بيوم جميل ومتابعة أحلى للسفراء الحمر في يوم سنترك فيه كل شئ ونتفرغ للمشاهدة بحول الله تعالى.

برهان الكبير

*أكدنا مبكرا ..أن وجود ريسين في دفة القيادة الفنية بسفينة الأحمر يمكن أن يغرقها ..مهما كانت التنازلات هنا وهناك ..ولم نرحب صراحة بإستمرار المدرب الكبير برهان تية مدربا عاما بجوار غارزيتو ..ليس جحودا لرجل نقل المريخ إلى مرحلة مهمة من مراحل الفريق الفنية ..ولكن لأن كلاهما مدرب كبير وصاحب رؤى خاصة!

* وظللنا نؤكد على إزدواجية الأدوار ..حتى ومجلس المريخ ورئيسه يحاولون رأب الصدع..وإيجاد أرضية مشتركة للتنجانس بين المدربين ..كنا نؤكد أن هذا الوضع إلى زوال ..وان برهان سيغادر لامحالة!

*تركيبة الجهاز الفني لا تحتمل مدرستين تدريبيتين ..وأكدنا منذ البداية أن قرار إستمرار برهان تية ومحسن مع غارزيتو وإبنه سيكون وضعا مؤقتا مثل تخوفنا من إنفجار الأوضاع في القطاع الرياضي الذي يضم شخصيات متنافرة!

*هاهو برهان يلوح بإشارات الوداع برضا وقناعة رئيس المريخ الذي كان يفضل إستمرار الرجل لمعرفته بخبايا الفريق الفنية ..خاصة وهو من وضع لبنة أولى لفريق مختلف نوعا وكما..ولكن الواقع مختلف!

*نشكر برهان لأنه إحترم نفسه ..ولم يأبه للمقابل المادي المعتبر الذي كان يتقاضاه من المريخ ..وفضل كسب إسمه الفني الكبير على كل المكتسبات المادية التي كان يحصل وسيحصل عليها من خلال وجوده بالمريخ.

*و برهان حتما مكسب لأي فريق يجلس أعلى إدارته الفنية ..فهو حاذق يعرف دروب التنافس المحلي جيدا ..وطموح بما يكفيه لتحقيق النتائج الجيدة خارجيا!

* نحن في المريخ نشكره ونتمنى له التوفيق إينما طاب له المقام.

* وغاية ما نخشى أن يكون الهمس حقيقة بشأن خلافات داخل القطاع الرياضي ..وتحديدا بين رئيس القطاع الأخ عبد الصمد ..ومدير الكرة الأخ عادل أبوجريشه ..وإن كان ذلك حقيقة فلا نستبعده مطلقا ..للتضاد الموجود بين الطرفين ..وإن مارسا دبلوماسية التصريحات في فترة ماضية.

* رأينا لن يتغير ..تركيبة القطاع الرياضي مشوهه ..ويمكن أن تصير معتدلة وطبيعية بالإنسحابات ..وترك المجال للأفضل والأكثر إنسجاما للعمل ..وفي وقت مبكر قبل أن يدخل الفريق في دوامة التنافس ..فحينها ستحرق كل المراكب قبل العبور إلى الضفة الأخرى حيث الإنتصارات والإنجاز المرتقب.

في نقاط

*أصيب أيمن سعيد مرتين خلال فترة الإعداد، فهاهو يتجه إلى بلاده مصابا!

*وهناك أخبار أخرى عن إصابة تعرض لها بلة جابر ..!

*وكان أن عاد النيجيري سالمون جايسون، ونجم الوسط علاء الدين يوسف من إصابة خلال فترة الإعداد ..ولازال بخيت خميس في عداد المصابين!!

* الإصابات المتلاحقة تحتاج إلى وقفة لمعرفة أسبابها، وبحث طرق تجازوها قدر المستطاع خاصة وأنها تتعلق بالأقدار في معظم الحالات.!

* واحدة من أهم أسباب فقدان الأتزان خلال الموسم إصابات العناصر الأساسية، فمهما كان مستوى تحضير البديل فإنه لن يغطي غياب الأساسي الذي يفوقه تجانسا مع بقية العناصر وتعودا على أجواء اللعب.

* وكم من مرة فقد المريخ بطولات بسبب تلاحق الإصابات!!

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*احمد بيتر وبكري المدينة وشمس الفلاح!!!



مشاهد رياضية

عبدالله ابو وائل

احمد بيتر وبكري المدينة وشمس الفلاح!!!

مايحدث من تجاوزات بشأن تسجيلات اللاعبين عندنا لا يحدث في اي مكان في العالم!
كسب الهلال توقبع الحارس احمد بيتر او احمد الشعراني او احمد الفاتح وهي الاسماء التي مارس بها لاعب واحد نشاطه وترتب علي ذلك هبوط فريق العباسية العريق الي الدرجة الثانية وحرم الهلال من خدمات الحارس الذي تم نجميد نشاطه خوفا من تقديم شكاوي ضده!

لعب بيتر في رديف الموردة ووقع باسم احمد الفاتح لبيت المال رغم ان كافة الحقائق تؤكد ان بيتر من جنوب السودان وان تغيير اسمه كان هدفه ممارسة نشاطه دون تغيير هويته الي محترف اجنبي!
رفض اتحاد الخرطوم تسجيل بيتر لبيت المال وتدخل اسامة عطاالمنان وسجل اللاعب بكشوفات بيت المال من داخل مكاتب الاتحاد وطالب اتحاد الخرطوم باعتماد التسجيل!
قضية بكري المدينة التي شغلت الوسط الرياضي تشير بوضوح للفوضي التي تضرب باطنابها داخل الوسط الرياضي!
يخالف اتحاد الكرة لوائح الفيفا حينما يصر علي الزام الاندية بالتعاقد مع اللاعبين داخل مكاتب الاتحاد العام وهو ما يتعارض مع لوائح الفيفا التي تقدس التعاقدات دون التقييد بمكان التوقيع!
تسجيلات نادي الهلال خلال المواسم السابقة والموسم الحالي جارت منشورات الاتحاد ولم يبد النادي الازرق اي اعتراض علي ذلك الا حينما احس بالحرج مع جماهيره حينما غادر المدينة الي العرضة جنوب!
التزم الهلال بلوائح الاتحاد السوداني المخالفة للوائح الفيفا ولم يثر عليها الا حينما فقد المدينة!
اما قضية محمد شمس الفلاح او ماذن فهي تشير بوضوح لتزوير ماكان لاحد ان يتوقف عنده لولا ذلك الخلاف الذي حدث بين اللاعب والادارة!
قضية شمس الفلاح نهايتها اعدام موهبة اللاعب الذي اراد الانتقام لكرامته بعدم اختياره ضمن بعثة القاهرة لكنه قضي علي مستقبله بيده!
القاسم المشترك في كافة هذه القضايا هو اتحاد الكرة الذي يصر علي التعامل بسياسة المجاملات والترضيات بعيدا عن تطبيق نصوص القوانين واللوائح التي تتماشي مع لوائح الفيفا!
ونتساءل ماذنب فريق العباسية ليهبط الي الدرجة الثانية؟
والي متي يفقد الهلال جهود حارسه؟
والي متي تتعارض لوائح اتحاد الكرة مع لوائح الفيفا؟
ومتي نعدل واقعنا المقلوب؟
القضايا الثلاث التي اوردناها هي نماذج لقضايا كثيرة تضررت منها اندية ولاعبين وتضررت منها سمعة اتحاد الكرة!
هل من منقذ يعيد الامور الي نصابها ام اننا موعودون بازمات جديدة؟.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برهان ما بين التسفير و(التشفير)..!!



كرات عكسية

محمد كامل سعيد

برهان ما بين التسفير و(التشفير)..!!

* لا أدري كيف سمح مجلس المريخ للمحترف المصري “أيمن سعيد” بالسفر إلى بلاده في هذا التوقيت بالذات..؟! خاصة وأن اللاعب لم ينضم للتدريبات إلا بعد وصول بعثة الأحمر إلى القاهرة لبداية معسكر الإعداد..!!* ثم إن إصابة اللاعب، إذا سلمنا جدلاً أنها هي سبب مغادرته، كان بإمكانه العلاج منها هنا في الخرطوم أو في القاهرة أو الدوحة أثناء معسكري الفريق على أن يلتزم اللاعب بالتواجد في الخرطوم ومواصلة برنامج التأهيل..!!
* “أيمن سعيد” لاعب محترف قدم موسماً استثنائياً مع المريخ وصار أحد أبرز الركائز في التشكيلة الأساسية وأعتقد أن السماح له بالمغادرة لـ(متابعة علاجه في بلاده) حمل العديد من علامات الاستفهام..!!
* ثم إن ما رشح من أخبار مفادها ظهور ثلاثة عروض للاعب من شأنه أن يفتح باب التأويلات والتفسيرات لخطوة السفر الأخيرة، ويتيح للبعض نسج السيناريوهات التي كان مجلس المريخ في غنىً عنها إذا ما تعامل بالشفافية المطلوبة..!!
* وعلى ذكر الشفافية، وعقب تساؤلنا في هذه المساحة قبل يومين عن الأسباب التي ابتعد بها المدرب المساعد “برهان تيه” عن المريخ منذ (تشفيره) ـ أقصد تسفيره ـ إلى تنزانيا بدأت بعض التفاصيل في الظهور على السطح..!!
* نعم لقد سمعنا عن اجتماع للمدرب المساعد مع الوالي لإتمام تفاصيل رحيله عملياً من الجهاز الفني للمريخ سار في اتجاه ما طرحناه من سؤال عن السبب الذي من أجله لم يتم تسفير “برهان” إلى قطر للحاق بالمريخ..!!

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*كرات عكسية

محمد كامل سعيد

برهان ما بين التسفير و(التشفير)..!!

* لا أدري كيف سمح مجلس المريخ للمحترف المصري “أيمن سعيد” بالسفر إلى بلاده في هذا التوقيت بالذات..؟! خاصة وأن اللاعب لم ينضم للتدريبات إلا بعد وصول بعثة الأحمر إلى القاهرة لبداية معسكر الإعداد..!!* ثم إن إصابة اللاعب، إذا سلمنا جدلاً أنها هي سبب مغادرته، كان بإمكانه العلاج منها هنا في الخرطوم أو في القاهرة أو الدوحة أثناء معسكري الفريق على أن يلتزم اللاعب بالتواجد في الخرطوم ومواصلة برنامج التأهيل..!!
* “أيمن سعيد” لاعب محترف قدم موسماً استثنائياً مع المريخ وصار أحد أبرز الركائز في التشكيلة الأساسية وأعتقد أن السماح له بالمغادرة لـ(متابعة علاجه في بلاده) حمل العديد من علامات الاستفهام..!!
[[ يا استاذ انت ما ادرى ولا احرص من القائمين على امر الفريق .. ولأسباب منطقية للغاية تم سفره للعلاج بالقاهرة نسبة لعدم توفر جهاز علاج شّد العضله الخلفية فى السودان ]] والأمر فى غاية البساطه لكن انتم تهولون الموضوع وتخلقون من الحبه قبه وتحفظون كلمات ترددونها كالبغاغاوات .. تحروا الحقيقة ثم اكتبوا مقالاتكم التى لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

برهان ما بين التسفير و(التشفير)..!!



كرات عكسية

محمد كامل سعيد

برهان ما بين التسفير و(التشفير)..!!

* لا أدري كيف سمح مجلس المريخ للمحترف المصري “أيمن سعيد” بالسفر إلى بلاده في هذا التوقيت بالذات..؟! خاصة وأن اللاعب لم ينضم للتدريبات إلا بعد وصول بعثة الأحمر إلى القاهرة لبداية معسكر الإعداد..!!* ثم إن إصابة اللاعب، إذا سلمنا جدلاً أنها هي سبب مغادرته، كان بإمكانه العلاج منها هنا في الخرطوم أو في القاهرة أو الدوحة أثناء معسكري الفريق على أن يلتزم اللاعب بالتواجد في الخرطوم ومواصلة برنامج التأهيل..!!
* “أيمن سعيد” لاعب محترف قدم موسماً استثنائياً مع المريخ وصار أحد أبرز الركائز في التشكيلة الأساسية وأعتقد أن السماح له بالمغادرة لـ(متابعة علاجه في بلاده) حمل العديد من علامات الاستفهام..!!
* ثم إن ما رشح من أخبار مفادها ظهور ثلاثة عروض للاعب من شأنه أن يفتح باب التأويلات والتفسيرات لخطوة السفر الأخيرة، ويتيح للبعض نسج السيناريوهات التي كان مجلس المريخ في غنىً عنها إذا ما تعامل بالشفافية المطلوبة..!!
* وعلى ذكر الشفافية، وعقب تساؤلنا في هذه المساحة قبل يومين عن الأسباب التي ابتعد بها المدرب المساعد “برهان تيه” عن المريخ منذ (تشفيره) ـ أقصد تسفيره ـ إلى تنزانيا بدأت بعض التفاصيل في الظهور على السطح..!!
* نعم لقد سمعنا عن اجتماع للمدرب المساعد مع الوالي لإتمام تفاصيل رحيله عملياً من الجهاز الفني للمريخ سار في اتجاه ما طرحناه من سؤال عن السبب الذي من أجله لم يتم تسفير “برهان” إلى قطر للحاق بالمريخ..!!




حسب تحليلاتي ان  ايمن سعيد شعر بانه لن يلعب اساسيا هذا الموسم 
مع الاضافات الكبيره لوسط المريخ  فاصبح يتعزر بالاصابه  واصبح
 يروج للعروض التي  بحوزته  وسافر لمصر  .. وانا عن  نفسي كنت
 متوقع  هذا السيناريو  حتي قبل  سفر  ايمن لمصر

والله  اعلم  هو  راي فحسب    


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
 تجربة كمبالا

○   يعانق الأحمر الوهاج عشّاقه بثغر السودان الحبيب عندما ينازل عشيّة اليوم  فريق كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي على شرف احتفالات عروس البحر الأحمر  (بورتسودان) بمهرجان السياحة والتسوّق الثامن ورغم ان الإطار العام للقاء  يأتي احتفالياً إلا أنه يدخل ضمن البرنامج الاعدادي  للفرقة الحمراء  تأهّباً للموسم الجديد.     

○  تتحوّل تجارب المريخ الإعدادية مساء  اليوم 180 درجة بعد الفراغ من معسكري القاهرة والدوحة واللذان خاض فيهما  الأحمر (سبع مباريات) تجريبية انتصر في أربع وتعادل في اثنيتن وخسر واحدة.

○   وكما ذكرنا قبل ذلك بأن التجارب الودّية ونتائجها لا تعكسان مدى الجاهزية  والتميّز للفرق إلا بدخول عالم (التنافس الرسمي) لذلك فلن نتوقف كثيراً  عند النتائج التي تحققت لأنها خاضعة لمرحلة التجريب والتأهيل.

○   تجربتا شالكه ووادي دجلة تعتبران من أكثر المباريات الإعدادية ذات فائدة  فنيّة لقوة الخصمين وتميّز عناصرهما أما بقية المباريات أمام كل من  (الإعلاميين – سكر الحوامدية – المرخية – الخريطيات – منتخب قيرغستان  الأولمبي) فتكاد تكون أقرب (للتأهيل البدني) وكسب اللياقة وبناء  الاستراتيجيات لتواضع تلك الفرق وهو أمر لا يقلل من التباري في حد ذاته  بقدر ما يفتح الأعين لضرورة تكثيف العمل وعدم الركون إلى النتائج التي  تحققت خلال اللقاءات المذكورة.

○  كمرحلة أولى نحسب أن الجهاز الفني  قد اعد لاعبيه بدنيّاً بطريقة جيّدة وحظي بذخيرة معلوماتية ممتازة من  امكانياتهم بعد مشاهدتهم في أكثر من مباراة وأضحت المرحلة القادمة مرحلة  (تطبيق) وتثبيت لأساس تم اعداده بمعسكرين خارجيين.

○  بكل المقاييس  فإن تجربة كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي تعد أولى الاختبارات الافريقية الفاعلة لما  يتميّز به الفريق الأوغندي من كرة سريعة واداء متطوّر جعله في وضعية  ممتازة لإختبار قدرات الفرق الأخرى بالتباري معه.

○  كمبالا انهى  القسم الأول من دوري بلاده وهو في المركز الثالث برصيد (30) نقطة بفارق  (خمس نقاط) عن المتصدّر، إضافة لذلك خاض الأوغندي (4) مباريات ببطولة  مابيندوزي التي أقيمت خلال الأيام الماضية بزنزبار.

○  حيث حقق  الفوز على ناديي زنزبار (كي ام كي ام وميندي) وتعادل أمام عزّام التنزاني  بنتيجة 2-2 قبل أن يغادر من الدور ربع نهائي على يد فريق البوليس الزنزباري  عن طريق الركلات الترجيحية.

○  وقبلها واجه الفريق الأوغندي عزّام  التنزاني وديّاً أيضاً وحقق فيه الانتصار بهدفين نظيفين، إضافة لذلك كان  النادي الأوغندي مواصلاً لمشواره بالبطولة المحلية لدوري بلاده التي خاض  فيها اخر مبارياته يوم 23/12/2014.

○  مواصلة كمبالا لنشاطه مابين  الرسمي والودّي يمنحه أفضلية في الجاهزية البدنية عن المريخ وتفوق وانسجام  بين لاعبيه وهذا يضفي على التجربة مبدأ الفائدة الفنيّة التي يسعى إليها  المريخ بعد الفراغ من معسكريه بمصر وقطر.

○  المريخ في مرحلة  تصاعدية من الإعداد ونتمنى أن يسعى مجلس الإدارة لمواجهة كمبالا في لقاء  ثاني بالخرطوم وإشراك العناصر التي لم تلعب ببورتسودان لمزيد من الإعداد  والتجهيز قبل الانطلاقة الرسمية للموسم 2015 على الصعيدين المحلي  والأفريقي.

○  خصوصاً أن المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء صرّح بأن  التجربة تأتي بمثابة إعداد واختبار جاهزية عناصره على التعامل مع المباريات  الأفريقية بالشكل المثالي.

○  المبشّر في العام الحالي هو زيادة  عدد اللقاءات التحضيرية قبل انطلاقة الموسم الأفريقي فبإضافة لقائي كمبالا  والهلال يكون الأحمر قد خاض (9) مباريات ودّية قبل استهلالية منافسة  الممتاز وهو مؤشّر جيّد جداً ويدعو للتفاؤل لتقديم موسم مميز خلافاً لما  حدث في الموسم السابق والذي عانى فيه الأحمر من شح المباريات الودّية وندرة  الرسمية.

○  حاجة أخيرة كده ::  بالتوفيق للمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*( ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ) ﺭﺍﻳﻖ ﻭ (ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ) ﻣﺘﻀﺎﻳﻖ ..!


* ﻭﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺇﻃﻼﻋﻲ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﻗﻔﺖ ﻋﻨﺪ ( ﺍﻷﺳﻴﺎﺩ ) ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﻔﺤﻬﺎ ﻣﺘﻌﺔ ﻻ ﺗﻀﺎﻫﻲ، ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ( ﺍﻟﺠﻘﻠﺒﺔ ) ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻭﻣﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﺎﺏ ﻭﻃﻪ ..!
* ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ : ( ( ﺍﻷﻗﻤﺎﺭ ﻟﻸﻧﺼﺎﺭ : “ ﺟﻴﻨﺎ ﻟﻴﻚ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻮﻕ ﺩﻓﺮﻧﺎ ” .. ) ،
ﺿﺤﻜﺖ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺑﺎﻧﺖ ﻧﻮﺍﺟﺰﻱ ﻓﻘﺪ ﻗﺮﺃﺕ ( ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﺸﻴﺖ ) ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳُﻜﺘﺐ : (ﺟﻴﻨﺎ ﻟﻴﻚ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻮﻕ “ﺻﻔﺮﻧﺎ ”) ..!
* ﺗﺮﺣﻤﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻭﺡ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ( ﻳﺎ ﻣﻄﺮ ﻋﺰ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﻖ ) ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻴﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻣﺮﺕ ﺫﻛﺮﻯ ﺭﺣﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻌﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﻣﺘﺰﺍﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﻸﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ، ﻭﺭﺩﺩﺕ ﻣﻊ ( ﺍﻷﺳﻴﺎﺩ ) ﺑﺘﺼﺮﻑ :
ﻳﺎ ( ﺻﻔﺮ ) ﻋﺰ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﻖ
ﻳﺎ ﻣﺼﺎﺑﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ
ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺒﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺠﺒﺪ
ﻣﻦ ﻓﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺝ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﻖ
* ﻗﻠﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺤﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻳﺪﺓ ﻷﻗﺮﺃ ( ﻃﻴﺮﺍﻥ ) ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻟﻠﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ( ﺻﻔﺮ ) ، ﻭ ( ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﺓ ﺃﺷﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻃﻘﺔ ﻓﺎﻃﻤﺔ ﻛﺎﺗﺒﺔ ﺷﻨﻮ ﻓﻲ ( ﺣﻆ ) ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺱ ) ..!
* ﻟﻘﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﺯﻋﻼﻥ ﻭ ( ﻧﻔﺴﻮ ﻗﺎﻳﻢ ) ﻭﻧﺎﺯ ﻝ ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻲ ) ، ﻭﺃﺛﺒﺘﻨﺎ ﺗﻠﻚ  ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ( ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻢ ) ..!
* ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺩﺍ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﻟﻲ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﺳﻜﺘﺔ ﻗﻠﺒﻴﺔ، ﻭ ( ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻲ ﻻ ﺗﺰﻋﻠﻨﻲ ) ..!
* ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ .. ﺃﻣﺴﻚ ﺃﻋﺼﺎﺑﻚ ﻭﺃﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻦ ( ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ) ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺼﻞ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻐﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﻄﻖ ﻟﻴﻚ ﻻ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
( ﺷﺮﻳﺎﻥ ) ..!
* ﺍﻧﺘﻮ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ( ﻣﺎ ﻃﻖ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﺷﺮﻳﺎﻥ ) ﻣﻦ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ( ﺯﻋﻴﻢ ﺃﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ) ﺃﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﻮﺟﺔ  ﺎ ﺑﺘﺠﻴﻜﻢ ..!
* ﻭ ( ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ ) ﺑﻌﻠِّﻢ (ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺮ ) ، ﻭ ( ( ﺃﺻﻌﺐ “ ﺻﻔﺮ ” ﺻﻔﺮ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ .. ﺃﻧﻚ ﺗﻌﺎﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﺒﻄﻞ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻣﺘﻴﻦ ﺗﺼﻞ ) ) ..!
* ﺗﺼﻠﻮﺍ ﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻧﺘﻮ ﺣﺪﻛﻢ (ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻞ ) ..!
* ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ : ﺍﻧﺘﻮ ﻗﺼﺔ ( ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺩﺍ ﺷﻨﻮ .. ﺧﻼﺹ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺩﺍ ﻓﺮﻏﺘﻮﻩ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﻭﺣﻔﻼﺕ
ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ، ﻭﺧﻠﻴﺘﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ ) .. ؟
* ﺧﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻧﺎﺕ .. ﻭ ( ﺭﺣﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ “ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﺎً ” ﻋﺮﻑ ﻗﺪﺭ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ) ..!
* ﺍﻧﺘﻮﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ (ﺑﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻭﺟﻮﻳﺎﺕ ) .. ﺍﻧﺘﻮ ﻓﻌﻼً ( ﻫﻼﻝ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﺇﻋﺘﺰﺍﻝ ) ..!
* ﻛﻞ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻣﻊ ( ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ) ﺍﻵﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻏﻮﺍﺭﺩﻳﻮﻻ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﺎﺯﻝ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺷﺎﻟﻜﺎ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻣﺘﻊ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻗﺎﻋﺪﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻣﻴﻮﻧﺦ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺳﺠﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺑﺄﺣﺮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻮﺭ ..ﻭ ( ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺟﻨﻨﻲ، ﻭﻋﺎﻟﻤﻲ ﻻ ﺗﻜﻠﻤﻨﻲ ) ..!
* ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻣﺪ ﺃﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺨﺮﻳﺔ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻛﺘﺒﻨﺎﻩ ﻋﻦ ( ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ) ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺎﻝ ﻣﻄﻮﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﻦ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻗﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﺑﻬﺎ، ﻭﻟﻠﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻭﻟﻐﻴﺮﻩ ﻧﻮﺿﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ( ﻛﻴﻒ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ) ﻭﻧُﺬﻛِﺮ ﻭﻧﻌﻴﺪ، ﻟﻌﻞ ( ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮﺍﻭﻱ ) ﻳﺤﺲ ﻭﻳﺸﻌﺮ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ..!
* ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻔﺮﺽ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻀﺨﻴﻢ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺑﺮﺓ، ﻭﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻭﺻﺤﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺇﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﻟﻪ : (ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻕ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺼﺒﺢ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﻟﻌﺸﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺪﻳﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻧﺤﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ؟ ) .. ﻭﺍﻹﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺟﻮﺍﻧﺐ، ( ﻧﻔﺼﻠﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻮﺻﺎﻳﻔﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ﻣﻔﻘﻮﺩ
ﻭﻏﺎﻳﺐ ) ..!
* ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ : ﺣﺼﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻗﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻛﺒﺮﻯ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺗﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻴﺢ ﻟﻪ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﺔ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ، ﻓﺜﺒﺎﺕ ﺃﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻳﻘﻔﺰ ﺑﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺼﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺳﻴﺲ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺳﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻮﻉ ﺑﻌﺪ، ﻧﺎﻫﻴﻚ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﺎً ﻋﺮﻳﻘﺎً . ( ﻭﻃﺒﻌﺎً ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﻗﻠﻴﻤﻴﺔ ﻟﻐﺔ ﻻ ﻳﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﺎﻳﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺑﻬﺎ ) ..!
* ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ : ﺗﻔﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ  موهوبين ﺗﺘﺨﻄﻔﻬﻢ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﺭﺑﻴﺔ ﻓﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺜﻼً ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﻭﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ، ﻓﺤﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺗﺪﺍﻭﻝ ﺃﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻭﺳﻴﺼﺒﺢ (ﻣﻨﺠﻢ ﺫﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ) ﻭﺳﻴﺮﺗﺒﻂ ﺃﺳﻤﻪ ﺑﻬﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻗﺪﻣﻬﻢ ﻷﺷﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻭﺇﻥ ﺑﺪﺕ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﺷﺌﻴﺎً ﻣﺎ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻳﻜﻤﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﻴﻦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺰﺍﻝ، ﻓﻄﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺷﻐﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺃﺟﻤﻊ ﻓﺴﺘﻼﺣﻘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﺳﺘﺘﺒﻌﻬﻢ ﺍﻷﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﺃﻳﻦ ﻣﺎ ﺣﻠﻮﺍ، ﻭﺩﻭﻧﻜﻢ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﻓﺘﻮﺣﺎﺕ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﺩﻳﻦ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﺿﻤﺖ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﻴﻦ . ﻭ ( ﺩﻱ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺻﺮﻑ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﺔ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻭﺷﺎ ) ..!
* ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ : ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺧﻠﻖ ﻗﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ، ﻓﺎﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺸﺎﻫﺪﻫﺎ ﻭﻳﺸﺠﻌﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺧﻄﻮﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﺻﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻨﺘﻴﻤﺘﺮ ﻧﺎﻫﻴﻚ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﺎ  اﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ، ﻟﺬﺍ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻄﻤﻮﺡ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﻹﺳﻤﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﻔﻈﻬﺎ ﻛﻞ ﻋﺸﺎﻕ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻤﻮﺭﺓ ﻓﺄﻧﻪ ﺣﺘﻤﺎً ﺳﻴﺘﺠﻪ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﺯﻟﺔ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﺦ ﻭﺷﺎﻟﻜﻪ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﺭﻳﺪ ﺑﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎﻭﻱ، ﻭ ( ( ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﻌﻤﺮﻱ ﺷﺮﻑ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻟﻮ ﻳﺪﺭﻱ ( ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﺎﻥ ) ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺷﺮﻓﺎً ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ) ) .
* ﺃﺗﺒﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ، ﻭﻋﺒﺮﻫﺎ ﺳﻴﺤﻔﺰ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻓﻴﺴﻌﻮﺍ ﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻟﻠﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺷﺮﻧﺎ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺃﻋﻼﻩ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﻜﺴﺮ ﺭﻫﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺳﺘﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﻴﺘﺴﻨﻨﻰ ﻟﻪ ﺣﻔﻆ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺷﺮﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ، ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺃﻋﻼﻩ ﺗﻤﺜﻞ ﺳﺒﻴﻜﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ،ﻭ ( ﺷﺎﻟﻜﻪ ﺟﻬﺠﻬﻨﻲ ﻭﻋﺎﻟﻤﻲ ﻻ ﺗﻜﻠﻤﻨﻲ ) ..!
* ( ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ) ﻳﺘﻨﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻫﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺜﻐﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﻞ، ﻭﻳﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺣﺔ، ﻭ ( ﺍﻟﻮﺻﺎﻳﻔﺔ ﺗﻌﺒﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﻭﺟﻤﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﻣﺮﺗﺎﺣﺔ ) ..!
* ( ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ ) ﺭﺍﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻣﺘﻀﺎﻳﻖ ..!
* ﻳﺎ ﺭﻭﺷﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻀﺎﻳﻖ ﻭﻭﺳِّﻊ ( ﺻﻔﺮﻙ ) ، (ﻋﻔﻮﺍً ﻭﺳِّﻊ ﺻﺪﺭﻙ ) ..!
* ﻟﻮ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ( ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ) ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ، ﻓﺎﻟﺮﺩ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ، ﻭ ( ﻳﺎ ﻧﺎﺭﻱ ﻧﺎﺭﻱ ﻣﺮﺓ
ﺷﺎﻟﻜﻪ ﻭﻣﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻓﺎﺭﻱ ) ..!
* ﺇﺗﺒﻔﺮﻱ ..!
ﻧﻘﻮﺵ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﻗﺔ
* ﺭﻓﻀﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﺔ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻂ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﺎﻳﻔﺔ ﺩﻳﻔﻴﺪ ﺳﻴﻤﺒﻮ ﻷﺭﺍﺿﻴﻬﺎ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻫﻞ ﺑﻮﺳﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﻣﻨﻊ ( ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ) ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻷﺭﺍﺿﻴﻪ .. ﻭ ( ﻳﺎ ﻭﺻﺎﻳﻔﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺩﺍ ﻫﺎﺋﺞ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ
ﻛﺪﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺨﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﺩﺍ ﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮ، ﻭﺑﺼﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺟﺪ ﺳﻴﻤﺒﻮ ﺣﻘﻮ ﺗﻘﻴﻔﻮ ﺟﻤﺒﻮ ) ..!
* ﺭﻓﻀﺖ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺳﻴﻤﺒﻮ ﻷﺭﺍﺿﻴﻬﺎ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﺗﻘﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﺘﺸﺮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﺽ ( ﺍﻹﻳﺒﻮﻻ ) ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺳﻤﺤﻨﺎ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻭﺳﻊ ﺃﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ، ﻭﺗﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻷﻭﺿﺎﻉ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ، ﻓﺎﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻻ ﻳﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺎﻫﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﻭﻳﻮﻡ ﺩﺭﻉ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻘﻼﻝ ﺳﻴﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻧﻲ ( ﺗﺄﺷﻴﺮﺓ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ) ..!
* ﺃﺭﺍﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻐﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﺀ ﻓﺤﺼﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻮ ﻏﺎﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻈﻔﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﺘﺴﻠﺤﻮﺍ ﺑﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺗﻤﻨﺤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻓﺨﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﻳﺠﺮﺟﺮﻭﻥ ﺃﺫﻳﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﺣﺒﺎﻁ ..!
* ﻋﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻧﻜﺴﺔ، ﻭﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻫﻢ ﻣﺤﺎﺭﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﻘﺎﺗﻠﻮﻥ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﻖ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻀﺎﺀ ..!
* ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ..!

ﻧﻘﺶ ﺃﺧﻴﺮ
* ﻛﻮﻥ ( ﺻﻔﺮ ) ﻃﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻣﻨﺠﻞ ﺳﺒﺤﺔ ﻓﺎﻧﻮﺳﺎً ﻣﺪﺭﺩﺡ .


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكيلة القمة



قلم في الساحة
مامون ابوشيبة
تشكيلة القمة
• لم يصل أيا من فريقي القمة للتشكيلة الأساسية حتى الآن بسبب الإصابات، وعدم اختبار الأجهزة الفنية الجديدة لجميع اللاعبين لانتقاء الأفضل في الوظائف المختلفة.
• نحن أيضاً لا نعرف التشكيلة الأساسية المرجحة في هذا الوقت لكل من فريقي القمة، لأننا لم نشاهد المباريات الإعدادية لفريقي القمة خلال فترة الإعداد الخارجي.

• من خلال المتابعة عبر الرسائل الصحفية لإعداد المريخ في مصر وقطر نتوقع ألا تخرج تشكيلة المريخ أمام كمبالا سيتي اليوم كثيراً عن: جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى.. أمير كمال وعلي جعفر في وسط الدفاع.. مصعب عمر طرف أيسر.. بلة جابر أو رمضان عجب أو ضفر طرف أيمن.. علاء الدين يوسف وجابسون سالمون في المحور.. أوكرا وسط أيسر.. راجي وسط أيمن.. بكري المدينة ووانغا في المقدمة الهجومية..
• وهناك احتمال باللعب بمهاجم متقدم واحد هو بكري المدينة ووضع صانع ألعاب في عمق الوسط مع ميل راجي واوكرا للجناحين..
• ويفقد المريخ المصري أيمن سعيد المصاب ويعتبر فقداً مؤثراً.. كما يفقد هدافه المالي محمد تراوري المتواجد مع منتخب بلاده..
• يلاحظ أن الجديد في المريخ عودة مصعب عمر للطرف الأيسر.. ودخول النيجيري سالمون في المحور.. والغاني أوكرا في الوسط الأيسر.. وبكري المدينة في الهجوم.. وهذا يعني إن تشكيلة المريخ ستشهد دخول حوالي أربعة عناصر جديدة..
• التشكيلة الأساسية المتوقعة للهلال في الوقت الراهن.. الكاميروني فودجو في حراسة المرمى.. مساوي وأتير توماس في وسط الدفاع.. السنغالي سيسيه طرف أيمن.. الإثيوبي بوتاكو طرف أيسر.. الغاني نيلسون والشغيل في المحور.. نزار وسيدبيه في الوسط.. كاريكا والبوركيني كيبي في المقدمة الهجومية.
• بهذه التوليفة تظهر ثلاثة عناصر جديدة في تشكيلة الهلال هي الحارس الكاميروني فودجو والطرف الأيسر الإثيوبي بوتاكو.. والمهاجم البوركيني كيبي..
• ظهور أربعة عناصر جديدة في تشكيلة المريخ بجانب حوالي ثلاثة في تشكيلة الهلال يعني إن التغيير في تشكيلتي القمة سيكون في حدود حوالي 35% لكل من الفريقين..
• آخر لقاء قمة انتهى بالتعادل.. وكان مستوى الفريقين متقارباً.. وبما أن التغيير والإضافات في التسجيلات لم تختلف كثيراً بين الفريقين.. ربما يتواصل التقارب في المستوى في الوقت الراهن بين العملاقين.. مالم يكن هناك فارقاً في نوعية اللاعبين الجدد من حيث المستوى.
• ولكن ربما ترجح كفة أحدهما بمرور الوقت وبعد أن يتحقق المزيد من الإنسجام والتفاهم بين الجدد والقدامى.. وبعودة العناصر الغائبة مثل تراوري وأيمن سعيد في المريخ..
• التاريخ يعيد نفسه اليوم بعودة المريخ من الدوحة بعد أن أحدث زخماً بمواجهة شالكا الألماني والتعادل معه.. ليجد الفريق نفسه في مواجهة كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي مثلما حدث في الموسم الفائت مع اختلاف التنافس..
• مباراة اليوم بين المريخ وكمبالا في بورتسودان طالما أنها على كأس مهرجان السياحة والتسوق بالتالي ستكون أشبه بالتنافسية مثلما حدث في العام الفائت..
• الجديد اليوم إن الحارس جمال سالم يحرس مرمى المريخ في مواجهة فريقه السابق، والذي سيفتقد جهوده بلا شك.
• يذكر إن الفريقين كانا قد تواجها تنافسياً في نصف نهائي دورة سيكافا برواندا وانتهت المقابلة بينهما بالتعادل 2/2 وتفوق المريخ عبر ركلات الترجيح..
• رحم الله لاعب المريخ الأسبق نادر حامد (نادر الزومة) الذي انتقل لجوار ربه في القاهرة بعد علة لم تمهله.. نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة ولآله وذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

مشروع تمييز الصفوة
• نترك السطور التالية للمريخي المهتم بمشاريع الاستثمار الأخ التهامي عبدالحليم، ليطرح فكرة مشروع جانبي جديد من مشاريع الدعم عبر الهاتف الجوال باسم (تمييز الصفوة):
• درجت شركات الإتصالات للهاتف السيّار (سوداني وزين وإم تي إن) علي تقديم خدمات لمشتركيها، منها الإستماع إلي مقطوعة موسيقية أو جزء من مديح أو جزء من أُغنية او دوبيت أو مسدار لفنانين أوشعراء، بدلاً عن جرس الهاتف عندما يتصلون ببعضهم البعض فنجد أن:
• شركة زين تقدم خدمة باسم ( لحّنا ) بـ 1.31 جنيه كرسوم إشتراك شهري و 1.31 جنيه كسعر للنغمة او اللحن فيختار المشترك ما يروق له من الألحان المتاحة بعد دفع 2.62 جنيه.
• شركة إم تي إن تقدّم هذه الخدمة بإسم ( مزازيك ) بـ 2.10 جنيه عباره عن 1.31 جنيه رسوم إشتراك و79 قرشاً كسعر لشراء النغمة.
• شركة سوداني أعتقد إنها تقدم هذه الخدمة بإسم ( لحّنا ) بـ 2 جنيه عبارة عن 1 جنيه كرسوم للإشتراك و1 جنيه كرسوم شراء اللحن للشهر.
• وطالما تمّ تصديق الرقم 2870 من قبل وزارة المالية والإتصالات وبمصادقة الشركات الثلاث، علينا إستغلال كل الخدمات المقدمة من الشركات بقبولها بزيادة مبلغ بسيط علي كل خدمة دعماً للمريخ.
• تعتمد فكرة (مشروع تمييز الصفوة) علي مد الشركات الثلاث بأغاني وأناشيد مريخية مثل (مريخنا العظيم) و(إنت زيك وين يا نجم السعد) و(الصفوة كانت في الميعاد) وعلي ان تتاح فقط لمشتركي الخدمة من المريخاب بزيادة 1 جنيه فقط علي رسوم الشركات الثلاث.
• وتعتمد طريقة التفعيل على إرسال الحرف ت (تمييز الصفوة) علي الرقم 2870 وإستقبال رسالة مفادها (لقد إشتركت في خدمة تمييز الصفوة لجماهير نادي المريخ وسنقوم بإضافة 1 جنيه علي رسوم خدمة (لحّنا) الخاصة بك تخصم شهرياً..)
• فإذا إشترك 100 ألف مريخي في هذه الخدمة سيدخل خزانة النادي شهرياّ 100 ألف جنيه مع إمكانية الإستفادة من هذه الخدمة عند إستبدال اللحن أثناء الشهر.
• من مزايا هذه الخدمة إمكانية أن تتعرّف علي المريخاب الذين يشتركون في مشاريع الدعم عند الإتصال عليهم وسماعك لأي لحن مريخي حتي لو كان الإتصال عن طريق الخطأ..
• كما يساهم هذا المشروع علي أن يتمكن المريخاب من حفظ الأناشيد المريخية وترديدها في المناسبات والأفراح وداخل الإستاد علي غرار الأندية الكبيرة، هذا فضلاً عن العائد المادي الكبير الذي يمكن أن يرفد به خزينة النادي شهرياً.. والله نسأله التوفيق.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لو صح ما تدعيه القمة لضمنا بطولة ووصافة أفريقيا



لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن

لو صح ما تدعيه القمة لضمنا بطولة ووصافة أفريقيا

* أخيرا وبعد صولات وجولات في دعم االهلال والمريخ بافضل التسجيلات والتعاقد مع افضل محترفي افريقيا حسب ما (صدعنا به ادارات واعلام الفريقين)  وبعد ان بالغ الطرفان  في نجاح معسكرات الاعداد فهل يكف الفريقان عن الهرج والتظاهر  بالاعداد وليتفرغ كل منهما ليترجم لنا هذه الادعاءات  على الصعيد العملي  فموعد الامتحان النهائي سيحل يوم يواجه الفريقان تصفيات بطولة

الاندية الافريقية المحك الحقيقي لنتيجة الامتحان  وهو اليوم الذي يتحدث فيه الاعداد وليس قبل ذلك ويوم لا تقبل الا البطولة.
* ولو صح ما يدعيه  طرفا القمة   لضمنا في عام 2015 بطولة ووصافة البطولة الافريقية سودانية ولكتبنا اول سطر للسودان في كأس العالم للاندية بصرف النظر عن من هو البطل  فالمهم الا تعيد لنا القمة المزعومة مسلسل الاخفاق الذي لازم الكرة السودان.
* * والآن وقد عادت القمة التي تحمل راية السودان في البطولة الافريقية الكبرى   فانه يتعين على اعلام الفريقين الاحمر والازرق ان يغير من طريقته السالبة (كما قال الزميل دسوقي) التي تضر بالفريقين   وتجهض جهودها في مواجهة التحديات التي تنتظر الفريقين  والتي يتطلع اليها السودان ان تخرج به من الهرج والمرج  الذي يسود صفحات الصحف من كتاب الاعمدة الملونة والتي توجه لتدمير الفريقين  دون وعي وان يوجه كل اهتمامه وقلمه  لدعم فريقه  حتى يحقق النمرة الكاملة في نهاية مشوار البطولة الافريقية  بدلا من ان يوجه طاقته   للتقليل من الآخر وبصورة مدمرة  يدفع ثمنها في نهاية الامر الفريقان  وتحسب على السودان الذي ادمن الفشل بينما كل الدول العربية والافريقية التي عرفت كرة القدم بعد السودان بسنوات عرفت كيف تؤسس لمستقبل  تحكي عنه انجازات هذه الفرق حديثة العهد.
* نريد من اعلام كل لون أن  يوجه كلمته لفريقه ودعمه  والمساهمة في معالجة اوجه قصوره دون ان يوظف طاقته  على سلبيات خصمه لافشاله  حتى لايكون اعلام الفريقين سالبا ومدمرا للفريقين اذ ليس هناك اسهل من توجيه الكلمة لتدمير الآخر ويصرف النظرعن المهمة الاصعب  والمساهمة في معالجة اوجه قصور معشوقه ليرد عمليا على خصومه في الملعب يوم يعود محملا بكأس الاندية الافريقية استعدادا لرفع راية السودان في كاس العالم للاندية .
* فيومها فقط يحق لاي من الطرفين ان يشفي غليله من الطرف الخاسر  حتى يخرجوا من دائرة  الفشل  الذي ادمنوه وليهللوا لمن هو اقل سوءا فهل يجوز التنافس في القمة لغير الفوز بالبطولة  فماذا يفيد السودان بعد وداع الفريقين ان يتفاخروا بمن بقى في المنافسة لفترة اطول؟ فالعبرة  فقط بمن يتوج بالبطولة ولا شئ غيرها.
* وبالطبع فان هناك دور لايقل  اهمية عن الذي يفرضه الموقف على اعلام الفريقين  فادارة الناديين  مطالبة بان توجه كل اهتمامها وجهدها  لمعالجة اوجه القصور في فريقها وليست معنية بمعايرة منافسها بقصوره حتى ترد على منافسها على سيادة الكرة السودانية بان  نكون اسبق في رفع راية السودان في كاس العالم للاندية ويومها لن تكون بحاجة لمعايرة منافسها لان انجازها العالمي هو الرد على خصومها  لهذا يجب الا ينساقوا لانحراف الاعلام حتى يسخروهم  لانتقاد خصومهم خارج الملعب وبعيد عن ساحة البطولات واذا كان لهم من درس لخصمهم ليكن في الملعب وفي ساحة البطولات الخارجية  ويومها سنهلل لبطلنا بصرف النظر من هو.
* ولن نمانع في ارتداء اللون الفائز احتفاء بانجازه، فهل نشهد قمة ادارية واعلامية (تقلب الصفحة) وتبدأ عهدا جديدا تعني بفريقها لتحقق انجازا افريقيا وعالميا يخرس منافسيها ولاشئ غير ذلك جدير  بالاحترام.
* فمن سجل لاعبين افضل ليرد على من ينكرون ذلك بكأس افريقيا وبرفع راية السودان في كاس العالم للاندية، اما دون ذلك (فضوها سيرة المنازعات) فغيره ما سبق لنا تحقيقه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*(العالمي) رايق و(الرشيد) متضايق ..!



العتب مرفوع

هيثم كابو
(العالمي) رايق و(الرشيد) متضايق ..!
* وأثناء إطلاعي أمس على الصحف الرياضية وقفت عند (الأسياد) التي أجد في تصفحها متعة لا تضاهي، ما بين بكائيات (الجقلبة) من القمة ومقالات الهجوم على الأرباب وطه ..!
* كان العنوان الرئيس للصحيفة الزرقاء يقول : (( الأقمار للأنصار : “جينا ليك والشوق دفرنا” ..)، ضحكت حتى بانت نواجزي فقد

قرأت (المانشيت) كما يجب أن يُكتب : (جينا ليك والشوق “صفرنا”) ..!
* ترحمت على روح صاحب (يا مطر عز الحريق) الفنان الراحل المقيم مصطفى سيد أحمد الذي مرت ذكرى رحيله التاسعة عشر يوم السبت الماضي الموافق السابع عشر من هذا الشهر متزامنة مع الذكرى الثانية للأسطورة محمود عبد العزيز، ورددت مع (الأسياد) بتصرف :
يا (صفر) عز الحريق
يا مصابيح الطريق
يا المراكبيه البتجبد
من فك الموج الغريق
* قلبت الصفحة الأخيرة من الجريدة لأقرأ (طيران) رياضي للرشيد علي (صفر)، و(بالمرة أشوف الناطقة فاطمة كاتبة شنو في (حظ) التماس) ..!
* لقيت الرشيد زعلان و(نفسو قايم) ونازل هجوم فينا عشان قلنا المريخ (عالمي)، وأثبتنا تلك الحقيقة بيان (بالقلم) ..!
* الزعيم دا ممكن يعمل لي ناس الرشيد سكتة قلبية، و(عالمي لا تزعلني) ..!
* يا الرشيد .. أمسك أعصابك وأبعد من (العالمي) عشان ما تصل مرحلة الغليان ويطق ليك لا قدر الله (شريان) ..!
* انتو يا الرشيد (ما طق ليكم شريان) من تصريحات (زعيم أمة الهلال) أشرف الكاردينال تاني عوجة ما بتجيكم ..!
* و(الصفر) بعلِّم (الصبر)، و((أصعب “صفر” صفر الأمل .. أنك تعاين للبطل وما عارف انت متين تصل)) ..!
* تصلوا وين انتو حدكم (الوصل) ..!
* بالمناسبة : انتو قصة (مهرجان الإمارات الجديد دا شنو .. خلاص الفريق دا فرغتوه للمهرجانات وحفلات التكريم، وخليتوا البطولات للزعيم) ..؟
* خليكم مع المهرجانات ..و(رحم الله “فريقاً” عرف قدر نفسه) ..!
* انتوا ما ناس (بطولات وجويات) .. انتو فعلاً (هلال مهرجانات إعتزال) ..!
* كل مشكلة الرشيد مع (العالمي) الآن أن غوارديولا طالب بمباراة مع المريخ الذي نازل هذا العام شالكا الألماني، بعد أن أمتع الزعيم قاعدته الجماهيرية العام الماضي بمباراة عالمية مع بايرميونخ الألماني سجلها التاريخ بأحرف من نور ..و(المحلي جنني، وعالمي لا تكلمني) ..!
* حاول الرشيد مد ألسنة السخرية مما كتبناه عن (عالمية الزعيم) في مقال مطول قبل يومين، وهو أكثر الناس قناعة بها، وللرشيد ولغيره نوضح من جديد (كيف تكون العالمية) ونُذكِر ونعيد، لعل (الصفراوي) يحس ويشعر ويستفيد ..!
* السؤال الموضوعي الذي يفرض نفسه بعيداً عن التضخيم او المكابرة، ويرفض الرشيد وصحبه البحث عن إجابة له : (كيف يمكن للفرق أن تدخل دائرة العالمية وتصبح معروفة لعشاق المستديرة في كل أنحاء العالم ؟).. والإجابة تتمثل في ثلاثة جوانب، (نفصلها للوصايفة مع أن فريقهم من الذكر العالمي مفقود وغايب) ..!
* الجانب الأول : حصول الفريق على بطولات قارية كبرى بإستمرار وتمكنه من الحفاظ على مقعده في كأس العالم للأندية مما يتيح له فرصة منازلة أبطال القارات والتنافس معهم كما يحدث الآن مع الأهلي المصري، فثبات أسم الفريق في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية يقفز به إلى مصاف العالمية حتى ولو كان حديث التأسيس ولم يصل سن الذيوع بعد، ناهيك إن كان فريقاً عريقاً .(وطبعاً البطولات القارية والإقليمية لغة لا يجيد الوصايفة الحديث بها) ..!
* الجانب الثاني : تفريخ الفريق للاعبين موهوبين تتخطفهم الأندية الأوربية فيكون للفريق مثلاً ثلاثة لاعبين بالدوري الإسباني وأربعة بالدوري الإنجليزي وخمسة بالدور الألماني والفرنسي وهكذا، فحينها سيتم تداول أسم النادي في كل الصفقات وسيصبح (منجم ذهب الملاعب) وسيرتبط أسمه بهؤلاء النجوم الذين قدمهم لأشهر الدوريات في العالم وإن بدت هذه الخطوة صعبة شئياً ما فإن الوجه المقابل لها يكمن في تعاقد النادي مع لاعبيين عالميين حتى ولو كانوا على مشارف الإعتزال، فطالما أنهم نجوم شغلوا العالم أجمع فستلاحقهم الكاميرات وستتبعهم الأضواء أين ما حلوا، ودونكم الآن معرفة الناس لبعض الأندية القطرية التي لم تحقق فتوحات عالمية في الميادين ولكنها ضمت أشهر اللاعبيين العالميين . و(دي فيها صرف كردنة ما بقدر عليها يا روشا) ..!
* الجانب الثالث : أداء مباريات ودية مع أندية عالمية بإستمرار وخلق قنوات تواصل معها، فالفرق العالمية التي يشاهدها ويشجعها الملايين في العالم كل خطواتها مرصودة بالسنتيمتر ناهيك عن مبارياتها الودية التي تتم في فترة الإعداد، لذا فإن النادي الطموح الذي يفكر في العالمية ويريد لإسمه أن يحفظها كل عشاق كرة القدم في المعمورة فأنه حتماً سيتجه لمنازلة بايرن ميونخ وشالكه الألمانيين وريد بول النمساوي، و((هذا لعمري شرف للقارة السمراء كلها لو يدري (صاحب الشريان) قبل أن يكون شرفاً للسودان)) .
* أتبع المريخ الخطوة الثالثة في الوصول للعالمية، وعبرها سيحفز لاعبيه فيسعوا للعب في أكبر الفرق العالمية وبذلك يكون قد وصل للخطوة الثانية التي أشرنا إليها أعلاه، كما أنه سيكسر رهبة المباريات الكبيرة مهما كانت قوة التنافس وتلك نقطة ستقوده لتحقيق البطولات بإستمرار وبذلك سيتسننى له حفظ مقعده في كأس العالم للأندية ويكون قد حقق الخطوة التي أشرنا اليها في الجانب الأول، والعناصر المذكورة أعلاه تمثل سبيكة واحدة،و(شالكه جهجهني وعالمي لا تكلمني) ..!
* (العالمي) يتنسم اليوم هواء الثغر العليل، وينازل كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي في كأس السياحة، و(الوصايفة تعبانين وجموع الصفوة مرتاحة) ..!
* (العالمي) رايق والرشيد متضايق ..!
* يا روشا ما تضايق ووسِّع (صفرك)، (عفواً وسِّع صدرك) ..!
* لو الرشيد ما عارف (عالمية) الزعيم، فالرد يوم السبت القادم من الشهر الجاري، و(يا ناري ناري مرة شالكه ومرة بافاري) ..!
* إتبفري ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* رفضت السلطات الإماراتية دخول متوسط دفاع الوصايفة ديفيد سيمبو لأراضيها، ولكن هل بوسع المحترف السيراليوني منع (العقرب) من الدخول لأراضيه ..و(يا وصايفة بكري المدينة دا هائج عشان كدا ما تخلوا السيراليوني دا براهو، وبصراحة يا محمد عبد الماجد سيمبو حقو تقيفو جمبو) ..!
* رفضت الإمارات دخول سيمبو لأراضيها لأنه قادم من دولة تقع في المنطقة التي ينتشر فيها مرض (الإيبولا)، بينما سمحنا له في السودان بالدخول من أوسع أبواب المطار ، وتصحيح الأوضاع مسؤولية بكري المدينة، فالعقرب لا يقبل التساهل والفوضى ويوم درع الإستقلال سيمنح السيراليوني (تأشيرة خروج بدون عودة) ..!
* أرادت السنغال الفوز على النجوم السوداء فحصلت عليه، بينما دخل محترفو غانا للظفر بالنقاط دون أن يتسلحوا بلياقة تمنحهم النصر فخرجوا يجرجرون أذيال الخيبة والإحباط ..!
* عادت الجزائر من بعد نكسة، وهكذا هم محاربو الصحراء يقاتلون حتى الرمق الأخير ولا يعرفون رفع الرأية البيضاء ..!
* الباقي بكرة ..!
نقش أخير
* كون (صفر) طورية منجل
سبحة فانوساً مدردح .. !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ . ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ !! 


ﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺃﻳﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ، ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻇﺎﺋﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ .
• ﻧﺤﻦ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻻ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ  الاساسية ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺟﺤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ، ﻷﻧﻨﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻧﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ .
• ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﺔ ﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻭﻗﻄﺮ ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻻ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻋﻦ: ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ .. ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ .. ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺃﻳﺴﺮ .. ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺃﻭ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺃﻭ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺃﻳﻤﻦ .. ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻭﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ .. ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺃﻳﺴﺮ .. ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺃﻳﻤﻦ .. ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ..
• ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻣﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻫﻮ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺃﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﻖ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻴﻞ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺎﺣﻴﻦ ..
• ﻭﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺃﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺏ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻓﻘﺪﺍً ﻣﺆﺛﺮﺍً .. ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﻫﺪﺍﻓﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺑﻼﺩﻩ ..
• ﻳﻼﺣﻆ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻟﻠﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻳﺴﺮ .. ﻭﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻷﻳﺴﺮ .. ﻭﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺇﻥ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﺘﺸﻬﺪ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ..
• ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻦ .. ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﻓﻮﺩﺟﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ .. ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﻭﺃﺗﻴﺮ ﺗﻮﻣﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ .. ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻐﺎﻟﻲ ﺳﻴﺴﻴﻪ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺃﻳﻤﻦ .. ﺍﻹﺛﻴﻮﺑﻲ ﺑﻮﺗﺎﻛﻮ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺃﻳﺴﺮ .. ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻧﻴﻠﺴﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻐﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ .. ﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﻭﺳﻴﺪﺑﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ .. ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻲ ﻛﻴﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ
ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ .
• ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﻓﻮﺩﺟﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻳﺴﺮ ﺍﻹﺛﻴﻮﺑﻲ ﺑﻮﺗﺎﻛﻮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻲ ﻛﻴﺒﻲ .. 
• ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻭﺩ ﺣﻮﺍﻟﻲ 35% ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ..
• ﺁﺧﺮ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ .. ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻣﺘﻘﺎﺭﺑﺎً .. ﻭﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ .. ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻼﻗﻴﻦ .. ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻓﺎﺭﻗﺎً ﻓﻲ ﻧﻮﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ . 
• ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺗﺮﺟﺢ ﻛﻔﺔ ﺃﺣﺪﻫﻤﺎ ﺑﻤﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺠﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻫﻢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺪﺍﻣﻰ .. ﻭﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺋﺒﺔ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﺃﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
• ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻴﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣﺪﺙ ﺯﺧﻤﺎً ﺑﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺷﺎﻟﻜﺎ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻌﻪ .. ﻟﻴﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺧﺘﻼﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ..
• ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻮﺭﺗﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺄﺱ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺣﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﺷﺒﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺔ ﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺖ ..
• ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺮﺱ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ، ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﺟﻬﻮﺩﻩ ﺑﻼ ﺷﻚ .
• ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻛﺎﻧﺎ ﻗﺪ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺎً ﻓﻲ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ ﺑﺮﻭﺍﻧﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ 2/2 ﻭﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺭﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ ..
• ﺭﺣﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻖ ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ( ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﺔ) ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﺠﻮﺍﺭ ﺭﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻠﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻤﻬﻠﻪ .. ﻧﺴﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻐﻔﺮﺓ ﻭﻵﻟﻪ ﻭﺫﻭﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﻭﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍﺀ . ﺇﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺇﻧﺎ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﺭﺍﺟﻌﻮﻥ .
ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺗﻤﻴﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ
• ﻧﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺜﻤﺎﺭ ﺍﻷﺥ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺎﻣﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺤﻠﻴﻢ، ﻟﻴﻄﺮﺡ ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻲ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺗﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻝ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ( ﺗﻤﻴﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ) :
• ﺩﺭﺟﺖ ﺷﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﻟﻠﻬﺎﺗﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻴّﺎﺭ ( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺯﻳﻦ ﻭﺇﻡ ﺗﻲ ﺇﻥ ) ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﻴﻬﺎ، ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻣﻘﻄﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻮﺳﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﻳﺢ ﺃﻭ ﺟﺰﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺃُﻏﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻭ ﺩﻭﺑﻴﺖ ﺃﻭ ﻣﺴﺪﺍﺭ ﻟﻔﻨﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﺃﻭﺷﻌﺮﺍﺀ، ﺑﺪﻻً ﻋﻦ ﺟﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺗﻒ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺘﺼﻠﻮﻥ ﺑﺒﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻓﻨﺠﺪ ﺃﻥ:
• ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺯﻳﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺧﺪﻣﺔ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ( ﻟﺤّﻨﺎ ) ﺑـ 1.31 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻛﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﺇﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ ﺷﻬﺮﻱ ﻭ 1.31 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻛﺴﻌﺮ ﻟﻠﻨﻐﻤﺔ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻦ ﻓﻴﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺮﻭﻕ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻟﺤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺣﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﻓﻊ 2.62 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ .
• ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺇﻡ ﺗﻲ ﺇﻥ ﺗﻘﺪّﻡ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﺑﺈﺳﻢ ( ﻣﺰﺍﺯﻳﻚ ) ﺑـ 2.10 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻋﻦ 1.31 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺭﺳﻮﻡ ﺇﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ ﻭ 79 ﻗﺮﺷﺎً ﻛﺴﻌﺮ ﻟﺸﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﻐﻤﺔ .
• ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺃﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﺑﺈﺳﻢ ( ﻟﺤّﻨﺎ ) ﺑـ 2 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ 1 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻛﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﻟﻺﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ ﻭ 1 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻛﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﺷﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻦ ﻟﻠﺸﻬﺮ .
• ﻭﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻢّ ﺗﺼﺪﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ 2870 ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﺑﻤﺼﺎﺩﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ، ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺇﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺑﻘﺒﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﺑﺴﻴﻂ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺧﺪﻣﺔ ﺩﻋﻤﺎً ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
• ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ( ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﺗﻤﻴﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ ) ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺑﺄﻏﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺃﻧﺎﺷﻴﺪ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻣﺜﻞ ( ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ) ﻭ ( ﺇﻧﺖ ﺯﻳﻚ ﻭﻳﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺪ) ﻭ ( ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻌﺎﺩ) ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﺎﺡ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ 1 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ .
• ﻭﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻌﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻑ ﺕ ( ﺗﻤﻴﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ) ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ 2870 ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﻔﺎﺩﻫﺎ ( ﻟﻘﺪ ﺇﺷﺘﺮﻛﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺪﻣﺔ ﺗﻤﻴﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺳﻨﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺈﺿﺎﻓﺔ 1 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺳﻮﻡ ﺧﺪﻣﺔ ( ﻟﺤّﻨﺎ) ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻚ ﺗﺨﺼﻢ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﺎً .. )
• ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﺇﺷﺘﺮﻙ 100 ﺃﻟﻒ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﺳﻴﺪﺧﻞ ﺧﺰﺍﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﺎّ 100 ﺃﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺇﺳﺘﺒﺪﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻦ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ .
• ﻣﻦ ﻣﺰﺍﻳﺎ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﻌﺮّﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺸﺘﺮﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﻭﺳﻤﺎﻋﻚ ﻷﻱ ﻟﺤﻦ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻹﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ ..
• ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﺎﻫﻢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﻉ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻔﻆ ﺍﻷﻧﺎﺷﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺮﺩﻳﺪﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻷﻓﺮﺍﺡ ﻭﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻏﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ  ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ، ﻫﺬﺍ ﻓﻀﻼً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﺪ ﺑﻪ ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺷﻬﺮﻳﺎً .. 
ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻧﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ
‏ 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم في الميناء


* زرت بورتسودان أول مرة في خواتيم عقد الثمانينات، ووقتها كانت بورتسودان مدينة لا تطاق.
* شح في مياه الشرب، انقطاع متواصل للكهرباء، انتشار فظيع للذباب نهاراً، وللبعوض ليلاً، إلى درجة أننا كنا نضطر إلى ارتداء الجوارب في أيادينا سعياً لاتقاء اللسعات، ومع ذلك كله كان بعوض المدينة الساحلية ينال مراده من أجسامنا، ويحرمنا النوم.
* مع طلوع الفجر كان نعيق الغربان يصم الآذان.
* تساءلت وقتها: كيف يحتمل أهل الثغر كل تلك المعاناة؟
* ما الذي يضطرهم إلى العيش في مدينة تفتقر إلى أبسط مقومات الحياة؟
* زرتها لاحقاً بمعية المريخ في منتصف التسعينات، فلاحظت حدوث بعض التحسن في بيئة المدينة، ووقتها جرع حي العرب سوكرتا المريخ هزيمة تسير بذكرها الركبان.
* هزمه بأربعة أهداف لواحد في مباراة لا تنسى، أشرف على تدريب المريخ فيها المدرب السر بهقيل، الذي رشحه عصام الحاج لتدريب المريخ، فظلمه، مثلما ظلم به المريخ أيضاً.
* خرجنا من الإستاد يومها أنا وزميلي الصديق حافظ أحمد خوجلي، وأمضينا عدة ساعات في السعي لإرسال الخبر للخرطوم.. لأن الاتصالات الهاتفية كانت مقطوعة بين الثغر والعاصمة وقتها.
* ذهبنا إلى مكاتب الشرطة وجهاز الأمن والإرصاد الجوي ولم نترك أي مصلحة حكومية أو جهة تمتلك وسيلة اتصال مع العاصمة من دون أن نطرق أبوابها سعياً لإرسال خبر الهزيمة المنكرة وفشلنا!
* في آخر المطاف اضطررنا للذهاب إلى المطار، حيث أفلحنا في إرسال الخبر عبر اللاسلكي إلى أحد موظفي مطار الخرطوم، فاتصل بالصحيفة ونقل إليها (خبر السواد)!
* كان كل شيء في بورتسودان وقتها ينضح بالتخلف.. بدءاً من المطار ووصولاً إلى الإستاد.. اللهم إلا حي العرب سوكرتا الذي كان يمتلك فرقة ذهبية وقتها، ضمت نصر الدين الزنجي ونجم الدين أبو حشيش وفاروق جبرة وعبدة تية ومحمد أبو شامة ومجموعة من اللاعبين المتميزين، لا تسعفني الذاكرة لذكر اسمائهم.
* بحمد الله اختلف حال المدينة، واكتست مسحة حضارية رائعة في مبانيها وشوارعها وخدماتها.
* نجح الوالي الهمام محمد طاهر إيلا في أن يحول القبح إلى جمال، والتخلف إلى حداثة.
* أصبحت بورتسودان قبلة للسياح من كل أرجاء السودان، وساهمت مهرجانات السياحة التي نظمها الوالي الطموح في جذب أنظار الزائرين للمدينة العريقة، فأنعشوا اقتصادياتها.
* تطورت بورتسودان في بيئتها ومبانيها وخدماتها، لكنها تخلفت – للأسف الشديد- كروياً.
* فقدت فرسانها الثلاثة الواحد تلو الآخر، فهبط مريخ الثغر من الممتاز، وتبعه حي العرب والهلال، وفقدت بورتسودان مكانتها المتميزة في خريطة الكرة السودانية.
* كانت فرق حي العرب وهلال الساحل ومريخ الثغر تمثل السودان خارجياً، وتقدم أفضل اللاعبين للمنتخبات ، ثم اضمحلت وتراجعت وخرجت من منظومة الممتاز، وفقدت الكرة السودانية بخروجها الكثير.
* اليوم ستتجدد زيارتنا لثغر السودان الباسم، بدعوة كريمة من حكومة ولاية البحر الأحمر، لحضور مباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي اليوغندي، والتي تدخل ضمن فعاليات مهرجان السياحة والتسوق بالولاية، ونتوقع لها أن تحظى بحضور جماهيري غير مسبوق.
* نزور بورتسودان ونرجو ألا تنقطع زياراتنا لها، ونناشد الوالي محمد طاهر أيلا أن يضاعف اهتمامه بالرياضة، ويدعم أنديته الكبيرة كي تستعيد مكانتها الرائدة في مسرح الكرة السودانية، علماً أن هاتفي استقبل خلال الأيام الماضية عشرات الرسائل الغاضبة من محبي حي العرب سوكرتا، احتجاجاً على قرار نزع أراضي المدينة الرياضية لحي العرب والمريخ.
* نتمنى أن يعالج أيلا القضية بما يعين الناديين على إكمال منشآتهما واستعادة موقعيهما في الممتاز.
* نعود للمباراة ونقول إنها تمثل حدثاً مهماً بالنسبة للولاية، وللمريخ وجماهيره وللرياضيين عموماً، علاوةً على أنها ستعطي مهرجان السياحة دفعة مهمة، بإدخال ثقافة (السياحة الرياضية) ضمن فعاليتها سنوياً.
* مهمة للمريخ لأنها تمثل أقوى تجربة للفرقة الحمراء قبل الدخول في معمعة الدوري الممتاز ودوري الأبطال، بمواجهة مهمة مع أحد أقوى فرق منطق شرق ووسط إفريقيا.
* كمبالا سيتي الذي جرح كبرياء المريخ وأدمى قلوب جماهيره بإقصائه للفرقة الحمراء من الدور التمهيدي لدوري الأبطال في الموسم الماضي.
* كنا نتمنى أن يخوض المريخ المباراة كامل العدد، لكننا فوجئنا بالإصابة التي تعرض لها المصري أيمن سعيد، وأجبرته على الغياب عن اللقاء وعدم مصاحبة البعثة إلى بورتسودان.
* نرجو أن تفلح قناة البحر الأحمر في بث المباراة على الهواء مباشرة لتكتحل عيون المريخاب برؤية المحبوب، ويطمئنوا على اكتمال جاهزيته لمباراة القمة، ومن بعدها انطلاقة الممتاز.. وعزام!

آخر الحقائق
* اليوم ستبث قناة النيل الأزرق تسجيلاً للمباراة التاريخية التي جمعت الزعيم مع شالكا الألماني.
* نناشد إدارة القناة أن تعيد بثها ليلاً لأننا لن نتمكن من مشاهدتها في التوقيت المعلن للبث.
* فوجئنا بخبر يتحدث عن احتمال رحيل برهان تية عن تدريب الزعيم والتحول للعمل في أهلي شندي.
* لو حدث ذلك سيكسب النمور مدرباً وطنياً مؤهلاً وطموحاً، وسيخسر المريخ خدمات برهان في أحرج توقيت.
* أثار ابتعاد الكابتن عادل أبو جريشة عن عمله في دائرة الكرة العديد من التساؤلات.
* عادل موجود في أديس، ويعلل غيابه بانشغاله ببعض الأعمال الخاصة.
* نتمنى ألا يكون احتجابه مرتبطاً بأي خلاف.
* دخلنا الوقت الحرج، وبدأ العد العكسي لمباراة عزام.
* ساحة الفرقة الحمراء لا تحتمل حدوث أي خلافات حالياً.
* ذكر عصمت أنه طلب مبلغ تسعين مليار جنيه لبيع (شعاره) للهلال!
* عصمت الخطير.. لماذا لا يرفع سعره إلى مائة مليار طالما أن الكاردينال ادعى أن الأموال المتوفرة في ناديه أكثر من المملوكة للحكومة؟
* رفقاً بالوصيفاب يا عصمت.
* الناس ديل قدامهم فحص تربة!!
* مطلوب من مالك الشعار أن يمنح الوصيف استثناءً لارتداء الهلال في قمة السبت!!
* نتوقع أن يحرص الأهلة على متابعة مباراة اليوم أكثر من الصفوة.
* وننتظر من غارزيتو أن يتعامل مع المباراة بطريقة (دق القراف.. خلي الوصيف يخاف)!
* مطلوب إشراك توليفة (تشليح الوصيف.. وإعدام عزام).
* جماهير الزعيم بالثغر فرحة باستضافة الفرقة الحمراء.
* بورتسودان مريخية بنسبة 90 في المائة.
* زعم أيمن عبد الماجد أن المريخ لخبطهم بسفرياته الكثيرة من القاهرة إلى الخرطوم إلى الدوحة إلى بورتسودان إلى الخرطوم!
* اللخبطة الكبيرة يوم الفحص الآلي!
* المعلم جحجوح جاهز بالمفكات والمفاتيح!
* جحا أكد أن الماكينة الزرقاء لا تحتمل أي (عَمَرة)، ولا تقبل الصيانة!
* الخيار المتاح: تلجين وتشليح!
* يا كابو.. الأغنية المفضلة للوصيفاب هذه الأيام (بخاف) للرائع أبو عركي البخيت!!
* النصيحة ليك يا الله الاتحاد العام كتر المحلبية مع الوصيفاب!
* فرض عليهم منازلة الزعيم والنمور في ظرف ثلاثة أيام!
* البرمجة الظالمة تتطلب من كبسور تقديم شكاوى عاجلة للفيفا والكاف وشركاء الإيقاد ومجلس الأمن والسلم الإفريقي ومحكمة الجنايات الدولية!
* من مواجهة أوكراه والعقرب لمنازلة سيدا وكلتشي؟
* من حفرة لي دحديرة.. صعبة شديد!!
* إذا أراد الكاردينال أن يعرف ما إذا كان الساحر أوكراه مصاباً أم لا عليه أن يشهد قمة تفجيرات يوم 24!
* شارلي أبيدو تقصر.. بكري كواشي، وأوغستين كوليبالي!!
* كردنة في المصيدة!!
* الوصيف في وضع مخيف!!
* آخر خبر: العقرب سيتشقلب!!



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكورين الحبيب مريخابي كسلاوي والعزيز عبدالمنعم خليفه على المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيكم 

*

----------


## سوباوى

*يديكم العافيه
                        	*

----------

